# OpenSuSE 10.3 Packages+Dependencies+System Upgrade May 30th 2008



## NucleusKore (May 31, 2008)

Hi everyone
This is my last post of the kind for OpenSuSE 10.3. The next is going to be from OpenSuSE 11.0
I have included the usual multimedia packages for easy installation:
kchmviewer
mplayer
audacious
k3b, k3b-codecs
sox
devede
audacity
avidemux
ffmpeg
transcode
ntfs-config
vlc
libdvdcss
w32codecs
gimp24
Besides these I have included all the files required to upgrade the default KDE/GNOME install *till date*. This makes the download quite huge, *one GB* to be exact. See attachment at the end of this post for the complete list (list.txt). Those who do not wish to perform this massive upgrade my refer my earlier posts.

Files to download (total eleven files):
*rapidshare.com/files/118823518/01.zip md5sum 0de570976a79e6f48161d416f35f63f0
*rapidshare.com/files/118837511/02.zip md5sum e25247f2b3ad22bf68671892eaf45d03
*rapidshare.com/files/118846505/03.zip md5sum 3aef2a89da2b0a7cebea95b2da7d696a
*rapidshare.com/files/118855053/04.zip md5sum aaab8b447e57e7dc86537cfc1b335d88
*rapidshare.com/files/118864868/05.zip md5sum d283013a8980f6b6f6f799fb37e467e3
*rapidshare.com/files/118874131/06.zip md5sum 62ea25a9d7d1f7b747b5756f29d30caf
*rapidshare.com/files/118883904/07.zip md5sum 299622fdaacf466fb56b64902e4d408f
*rapidshare.com/files/118892820/08.zip md5sum d003337fd247d4048aa2d77ce53672f8
*rapidshare.com/files/118901159/09.zip md5sum d9d407178d8061743abcb5d2fd0a3924
*rapidshare.com/files/118909630/10.zip md5sum 8ec7ab8f59426c3a06b9ce29c3d78211
*rapidshare.com/files/119687484/11.zip md5sum 6b204c9e3b3e828f4357a15a6388b736

Create a folder called updates in your home directory and extract all the files to it. They *should not *be in subfolders but in the root of the updates folder itself.

This time we are going to use Zypper
Zypper is installed by default with your OpenSuSE KDE/GNOME installation. If not you can install it through YaST->Software Management form the OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD.

Steps: (all commands are italicised, they are to be typed normally into a terminal)
Press Alt and F2, a run dialog box will open
Type *konsole* if you are a KDE user or *gnome-terminal* if you are a GNOME user and press ENTER
Now type *su* and press ENTER
Key in your root password and press ENTER
At the # prompt type _*zypper ar /home/loginname/updates*_ _*updates*_ where you replace loginname with your actual login name; for example, mine will read as _*zypper ar /home/neville/updates updates*_
The  repository will get added.
Then type _*zypper install  kchmviewer mplayer audacious k3b k3b-codecs sox devede audacity avidemux ffmpeg transcode ntfs-config vlc libdvdcss w32codecs gimp24 *_and press ENTER
Type y to confirm, the install of all these will take place
After this you will get back an empty prompt #
Now type _*zypper update*_ and press ENTER, and type y to confirm when prompted to do so and press ENTER
Your system will now be updated.
All the best!!!!!!

References:
*en.opensuse.org/Zypper
*en.opensuse.org/Zypper/Usage

Sources:
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensus.../10.3/repo/oss/
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensus...3/repo/non-oss/
*packman.unixheads.com/suse/10.3/ 
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositor.../openSUSE_10.3/
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensus...se/update/10.3/


----------



## NucleusKore (May 31, 2008)

Let me tell you how I pull this off 

When I started in December I used to do this using YaST->Software Management.

Procedure:
1. Open YaST
2. Open Software Repositories and add the required repos (see end of above post for sources I have used).
3. Open Software Management. Let's try an example. I want to install *arccad*. So I search for arccad and mark it for install. Now when I click continue I get the following message form YaST telling me dependencies have to be resolved, three in this case

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/2411/dep1vf6.th.png

4. So I press the Print Screen button on my keyboard to take a screenshot, save it, and click *cancel* in this dependency resolution window.

5. Now in the search box, search for the packages listed in the dependency window, this is where your screenshot becomes handy. You will see that YaST has already marked the packages; highlight them by clicking on them and click on the versions tab below as shown in these two images

*img164.imageshack.us/img164/6651/dep2ht9.th.png *img150.imageshack.us/img150/5417/dep3xk4.th.png

6. Now I can see the source of the dependency. With Kwrite open I note these down one by one, and then download them.
7. I then create a folder in my Home directory with all these dependencies and the rpm of the program I want to install.
8. Add this to YaST-> Software Sources as a rpm dir repository and *disable* all other repositories, except the OpenSuSE DVD.
9. If I have got all the dependencies correctly it should resolve and install without a hitch. If not go back to YaST and try to see what went wrong 

As you can see the whole process is quite cumbersome.

Now for this thread of one GB software install, I followed a different method. This is far simpler than the above.

Procedure:
1. Open YaST and install smart-gui
2. After this close YaST, Open a konsole and type su and become root
3. Type _*smart config --set remove-packages=false*_
4. Type _*smart --gui*_, this will open the smart package manager
*img68.imageshack.us/img68/1221/dep4pt9.th.png

5. Click on edit->channels 
*img68.imageshack.us/img68/4692/dep5dp8.th.png

and add the repositories as follows

Type YaST
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/10.3/repo/oss/
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/10.3/repo/non-oss/

Type rpm-metadata
ftp://mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/update/10.3/
*packman.unixheads.com/suse/10.3/ 
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/mozilla/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/OpenOffice.org:/STABLE/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/OpenOffice.org:/EXTRAS/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/KDE:/Backports/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/KDE:/Playground/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/KDE:/Community/openSUSE_10.3/
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/KDE:/KDE3/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/GNOME:/Community/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/GNOME:/STABLE/openSUSE_10.3/

Click Update channels
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/4682/dep6lu8.th.png

6. Click search and mark various software for installation, dependencies will be automatically resolved. Then click on edit->upgrade all
*img50.imageshack.us/img50/4331/dep6ov8.th.png
This will upgrade the system. 
Go through the entire package list in the popup that comes and search for packages with i686 (if you have an i686 architecture like me). You will have to make a note of those and download the corresponding i586 packages if you want to make redistributable updates like I do that will work well on both i586 and i686.
Click apply (the cogwheel icon) update.

7. After the update open Konqueror in superuser mode and go to /var/lib/smart/packages to see all the packages with dependencies, copy them to a folder in your home directory and if you want, change the ownership on the folder in your home directory and its contents by right clicking on it and changing the ownership in the permissions tab.

You might be wondering why have I not used smart in the above post to update the system; I ran into a lot of trouble. Smart looks for the gpg keys and gets pissed off on not finding them. I did not find a _*--no-gpg*_ option in smart like zypper has. Besides a _*smart upgrade*_ command was working but not _*smart install packagename*_; this is why I used zypper.

Anyway you have to copy all those packages to a /var/lib/smart/packages in a GNOME install, add all the repos as above and start the update. Only the addiitonal packages will be downloaded which is not much.


----------



## drsethi (Jun 5, 2008)

I never found update so difficult on Suse 10.3. It has always been very easy through yast>software management. I have all above plus many other programs on my system.While total size may be 1 GB, download size is much smaller.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 5, 2008)

It is not meant for those who have broadband connections


----------



## htnakirs (Jun 7, 2008)

Just curious. Why upgrade to Opensuse 11?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 7, 2008)

htnakirs said:


> Just curious. Why upgrade to Opensuse 11?



I would simply because it looks promising from the reviews I've read.


----------



## drsethi (Jun 7, 2008)

Please read
*news.opensuse.org/category/sneak-peeks/
*news.opensuse.org/2008/06/06/sneak-peeks-at-opensuse-110-package-management-with-duncan-mac-vicar/
*news.opensuse.org/2008/06/05/sneak-peeks-at-opensuse-110-new-installer-with-stephan-kulow/
Better installer, fast upgrades and many other features are available, but here I am satisfied with 10.3 and will wait for reviews after final release.


----------



## drsethi (Jun 26, 2008)

Dear NucleusKore I want to install opensuse 11.0 to a computer not having internet connection. I have opensuse 11.0 live cd kde with me. Please tell me package to install multimedia files to it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2008)

Dear Dr Sethi, I have a thread for the DVD install of OpenSuSE 11.0 here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91169

You can try that thread but I think you will have problems, there are quite a few packages on the DVD that are required as dependencies.

I have a suggestion. Why don't you do a network install on that PC if it has a LAN card, from say another PC or a laptop which will have an FTP server that contains the install DVD files? You can boot from the live cd and press F4 to select the source and install from the server. The server can be running on windows also, like Cerberus FTP server. I think you can even install from an external hard disk or pen drive that contains the DVD install files

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/8724/s1pl8.th.png

*img240.imageshack.us/img240/9315/40906492hc7.th.png


----------

